# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Перерасчет маршрута хождения документа, 1С документооборот

## akklol1204

Может кто сталкивался.
Суть такая - договор идет на согласование опр. списку лиц, 
Если  после создания документа появилась необходимость, добавить еще согласующих лиц ( решают на этапе согласования).
Пробывал сделать через доп реквизиты, ставил булево значение, но проблема в  том что если поставить булевы значения в момент создания то все работает. Если изменить доп реквизиты во время комплексного процесса, программа не обрабатывает и не пересчитывает маршрут. Другого способа добавить согласующих я не придумал, шаблон в ходе уже не поменяешь, а определяются согласующие только в процессе.
Есть у кого идеи как это можно реализовать.

----------


## asdfkka

Если актуально, как вариант, на первом этапе согласования, отклоняй документ - "не согласовано", затем можешь при повторном цикле добавить согласующих, или заранее сделай несколько маршрутов с нужными списками согласующих и выбирай любой маршрут при повторном согласовании. Но тогда предыдущий процесс нужно завершить. Это как простой вариант. А так можно заморочиться и поинтересней.

----------

